# To mod or not to mod, that is the question...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I need 3 things...

a) more power
b) nicer noise
c) a better gearchange

Whilst I'm actually skint, I'm prepared to get my credit card out in a quest to get something sorted...

AmD can help with all 3, but I'm considering the first 2 options intially, with possibly the short shifter to follow (my credit card won't stretch to all 3)...

For about a grand, I can get a resonated Milltek and a Hyperflow induction kit fitted - or for slightly less money (and slightly more noise) the non-resonated Milltek.

On the plus side, its a relative steal on their usual fitting prices. On the downside, there are no UK cars currently fitted with the induction kit so I'd be a bit of a guinea pig - albeit a guinea pig with before and after RR printouts.

Question is, do I? Should I? If I do, should I opt for the induction kit (which is what is getting the decent fitting prices) or spend the money on the short shifter instead?

Pah.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Induction and zorst - a good NA engine sounds best sucking air like Darth Vader!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> I need 3 things...
> 
> a) more power


   

Really?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I would stay away from the unresonated exhaust, awesome as I'm sure it will sound. I soon got tired of the drone on the motorway in my R32 so I has the silenced centre section put back on.

If you don't like the induction kit, you can always take it off..


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Do it  i would go for the exhaust + induction (but go for the resonated) i would also max out completely and go for No 3. There are other cards out there


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Induction and zorst - a good NA engine sounds best sucking air like Darth Vader!


The Hyperflow is very similar to the Popcharger I had on the Z, to look at... and I know (from the butt dyno) that it improved the response and the car performed stronger at higher revs...

I'm not sure the s4 CAN perform stronger at higher revs. It pulls like a train already!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> I would stay away from the unresonated exhaust, awesome as I'm sure it will sound. I soon got tired of the drone on the motorway in my R32 so I has the silenced centre section put back on.
> 
> If you don't like the induction kit, you can always take it off..


But you know how much I like noise... :lol:


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Jampott, I don't know if you have seen this already , but there seems to be good gains from the hyperflow,










http://www.stratmosphere.com/hyperflow1.htm

and as many have said induction and exhaust tend to give good gains on NA engines. I would go fot the milltek and hyperflow.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think the Milltek and Hyperflow might be a good test against ScoTTy's Milltek, downpipe, cats and ECU...

I think I'll run him "close" if the figures ring true... (until he spends the dosh on a Hyperflow and goes over 400bhp, anyway!)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> I need 3 things...
> 
> a) more power
> b) nicer noise
> c) a better gearchange


If you wanted a TVR, you should have bought one!

H


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm curious how they got such a jump in torque at low revs over stock. I would expect gains at high revs, but losses at low due to the change in effective induction length. Looks like a remap running more igntion advance... but if the dyno says so


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

jampott said:



> I need 3 things...
> 
> a) more power
> b) nicer nose
> c) better gearchange


Judging by your Avatar I'd say b) should be your priority.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If any one wonders why I haven't posted it's not because I don't want Jampott to rival my mods. It's simply because I've been telling to get it all done off line. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> If any one wonders why I haven't posted it's not because I don't want Jampott to rival my mods. It's simply because I've been telling to get it all done off line. :roll:




Now can I justify spending the money and hope for a payrise in March to pay for it?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Does Scotty have the resonated of non-resonated miltek ?

Go for the one he has, it sounds just right ... => Awesome


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Since we are talking about modified S4, I think this is the most stunning one I have ever seen. The wheels size wise may be a bit OTT for British roads but you can't fault the style.










There is a write up about it here http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Features/article_945.shtml I particularly like the Porsche style overlapping, dual-ring exhaust tips.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I don't know. The power is OK, but you don't want a non-resonated. I had a straight through exhaust on a BV8. Made me feel sick with the roof up, no lie. Open top only.

My S4 will be as god intended, I've decided.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Get a Mint or Tesco Credit card then get all 3 MODS interest free for 9 months or something like that.

You just know Milltek is the way to go 8) 8) 8)

I'm still waiting to hear back from Sportec on the proposal we spoke about. Their CEO is very excited & it looks like the plan will fly as they want a flagship RS6 in the UK.

Fingers crossed i get the nod on Monday.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

himpe said:


> Does Scotty have the resonated of non-resonated miltek ?
> 
> Go for the one he has, it sounds just right ... => Awesome


   I know I should be all modest but I do love the noise so much! 8)

Mine's the resonated and I think strikes the right balance. I wouldn't go for the non-res personally but I'll be interested to hear it if/when Tim does. :roll: :wink:


----------

